# My gecko passed away



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

My little gecko, Freckles, passed away this morning. She's been sick for a few months now, I took her to the vet but they didn't know what to do for her. I miss her so much - I didn't know it was possible to get attached to a lizard I've had for such a small amount of time. Rest in peace, Freckles, I'm sorry I didn't know how to save you :c


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She's got big and beautiful eyes in all those pictures.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

im sorry for your loss, she was beautiful. how long did you have her for?


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm sorry about Freckles  She sure was a pretty girl. 

Hugs (())


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. She really was a cutie! Are you thinking about getting another one?


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for the condolences, everyone. I only had her for a little under a year. I'm definitely planning on getting another one, though - once her tank and things are sterilized I'll be getting another girl from a breeder. c:


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

It's good to see that you aren't giving up on keeping geckos!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. She was beautiful. Do you know what killed her?


----------

